# Cardboard End Mill Tubes, Where To Buy Them?



## Mike Tracz (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello,

I am having a tough time finding a source for 3/8" end mill tubes. I have a project (series of small turned parts) I'm working on and they fit perfectly in an old cardboard tube I have. The problem is, only one left, and a few sets to ship out. 

It would be ideal if they were old and used but am fine with brand new stock. 

Hope all is well and thank you in advance. 

_Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seasicksteve (Mar 25, 2016)

Here you go http://www.mcmaster.com/#cardboard-tubes/=11p5z0e


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 25, 2016)

Have you considered thin walled plastic plumbing pipes from the local big box hardware store?

Daryl
MN


----------



## omni_dilletante (Mar 25, 2016)

Looks like the mcmaster tubes listed are about 10x larger than you want.

A while back I was looking for something similar.  I ended up using acrylic tubing from tap plastics and some end caps off of ebay.

I ended up with something like this:


----------



## yooper (Mar 25, 2016)

search amazon for coin storage tubes . Clear plastic with tops


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 25, 2016)

Maybe these would work for you.

http://www.uline.com/BL_3651/Clear-Plastic-Tubes


----------



## Mike Tracz (Mar 26, 2016)

Awesome thanks guys!  You got me looking in new directions. I found plastics test tubes and 'bead' holders for crafting too.  I really wish the cardboard tubes that slip together were easier to come by. Thanks again!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 26, 2016)

Mike Tracz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am having a tough time finding a source for 3/8" end mill tubes. I have a project (series of small turned parts) I'm working on and they fit perfectly in an old cardboard tube I have. The problem is, only one left, and a few sets to ship out.
> 
> ...


What is the minimum inside diameter you can use?  I salvaged a number of 0bsolete shipping tubes from work, either ABS or butyrate.   About 3' long and maybe approaching 3/8" diameter.   depending upon your quantity needed, I may be able to help you out.  You can PM me if you wish.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 26, 2016)

Another idea is test tubes.  There are lots of plastic (and glass) ones on Ebay, various sizes, pretty cheap in larger quantity lots.  They mostly come with caps, and racks are also available.


----------



## JR49 (Mar 26, 2016)

I have a box full of plastic and rubber tubing that I've salvaged over the years (I never throw anything away).  I simply find a piece that the end mill fits in, and cut it leaving it long enough to use two little wood or plastic dowels to plug the ends.  Works great and costs nothing.  JR49


----------



## Dan_S (Mar 27, 2016)

I actually prefer the plastic tubes, because if you know a tool is not going to be used for a while, you can give it a light coat of oil and not disintegrate the container.


----------

